# Make Best Landscape Paintings. Classic Landscaping



## better drawing (Sep 19, 2016)

Paint what you see. Try not to paint a shrub, or a tree, or water. Regard all that you see as data, and squint to see hues/shapes that you didn’t believe were available
http://betterdrawing.com/best-landscape/


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

3 posts and 3 links, do you have anything else to add to the forum? Maybe you could post some of your art.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

it´s just a poor site with bits and pieces of information most likely copied from the various ( imho ) better available sources. has no art. is just here to get some clicks on a site to sell them for w/e reasons.

i can be wrong in this case but here is how people do it : you create a few websites with some kind of information let´s say about art. then you advertise them kind of liek here to get some clicks going. there is companies that buy websites in bulk - you go like i have 10 art related websites - 50 clicks each per week and they will buy all of them for a small price. the glory of search engine optimization ( aka "dat giant scam" imho ) haha


----------

